# My new Aerocrown, plus collar and hames



## ClickMini (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, I like the Aerocrown very much! Light and very well-balanced. Very stable, plus the horse seems to have a lot of freedom within the shafts. Super manueverable. Nice wide wheels which help it "float" a bit on heavy ground. I recommend it!

This is the first time I tried Flirty with a collar and hames. She seemed to do very well in it. I am hoping to get some video tomorrow. Has anyone here used a collar and hames before? My biggest issue was getting it ON her, I removed the hames and pulled the collar out as far as I could, but it was VERY tight going over her poor eyeballs. I felt like a big meany putting it on. How do you do it without mauling your poor horse in the process? I believe this one fits her very well. It is just the getting it on that is at issue. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Kendra (Apr 1, 2011)

I just saw this on facebook and wondered if it was an Aerocrown - I love the look of it, much better for her size than the Smart Cart, IMO. Which interests me, because I think Flirt is same size(ish) as Hawk. Not that I've been unhappy at all with using my Jerald for CDE, I think it works great!

Our collars all open at the top to put them on, but I have seen draft horses harnessed where they put the collar on upside down to get it over the head, then turned it over. Don't know if that helps your situation though!

She looks great!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 1, 2011)

The collar does appear to fit Flirty very well. My good collar opens at the top with a clasp, which is very important when your horse has a very wide forehead like my Butch Cassidy. I presume from your description that yours does not open. The best way to put that type of collar on is to hold it upside down, with the wide part of the opening to the top. Slide it on over the horse's head, then spin it 180* at the horse's throatlatch (the narrowest part of the neck), then slide it down to the shoulder. Reading your description again, maybe yours does open?? If so, just slide it from underneath the horse's neck around the throatlatch, buckle closed, then slide down to the shoulder. Do not put it on over her face. It's really very simple to do, but a little hard to explain in words.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ditto, it should open and if it doesn't, then turn it upside down so the widest part is over her eyes. I've been told you may have to kneel on the collar a bit (top to bottom) to spread it out and that it's also a good idea with a new collar to soak it for a few hours then drive so the wet straw conforms to the shape of the individual horse's shoulder as it dries. Do NOT squeeze the collar over her head as-is; you'll give her a terrible aversion to being harnessed.

Not sure how one would dry the collar after soaking so as to avoid mold, but that's what one old-time book said to do!

Leia


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks great, Amy! What a day for posts about lovely new carts (and in your case, harness, too!)

Yes, it appears to me that your harness, including the collar, is a very good fit for your mare. I have read that winter vs summer hair *can* make a difference in the fit...let's hope it won't be an issue, though.

I especially like the 'refinement' of your collar. Is it from Chimicum? And if so, which "model choice' is it? I got a 14" collar for my middle-of-the-road 34" gelding two/three years back from there, but it was a very 'basic' model, and I thought, kind of bulky,'in person'. Yours looks much more 'proportionate' for an A mini. Would you share the details of the harness...style, size you ordered, etc? Like Kendra, I like the look of the Aerocrown for an A mini better than the 'major competitor'! ; )--just my personal preference!

All good advice about putting on the collar. Don't know if I'd dare soak it up in your 'wet' country, though...I'd fear mold! Haven't used my collar in some time, but memory tells me mine does NOT open at the top...and it was indeed a challenge to put on/take off. It helped a bit to stand it on its narrow end and 'squish' down JUST before putting it on; it would 'open out' long enough to put on (upside down, as described by other posters)..but didn't help when it came time to remove it! My horse is VERY laid back, and I took it very easy, but it was challenging at best.

Congratulations on your acquisition...now,please... MORE pics(of you driving, etc.!)

Margo


----------



## Knottymare (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks very nice! What made you decide to try a collar and hames. I am so new to all this that I'm really curious!


----------



## Shari (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks really good!

I wanted to go with a collar and Hames for Maggie but scared I won't be able to find one to fit her. So what size is your mini and what size collar and hames did you get and from where!??


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Apr 2, 2011)

Cool Amy!! It looks like a beautiful set up and I like everyone else want more info and pix! LOL

Angie


----------



## susanne (Apr 2, 2011)

.

YUM -- Harness, cart AND Miss Flirt!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats on your new cart it looks great.

Maybe I should start this in a new thread but whats the difference between a breastplate harness and a collar harness?


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 3, 2011)

I love it. Wish I could get a new set with collar and hames. Both my mares were originally trained with collars and hames. Mine opened and were slipped on over the smallest part of the neck not over their heads. Thank goodness as Ariel has a very wide forehead. That is what we used when they were driven as a team. That is also what we used when we drove our mini-mule Jill. Good thing it opened as I would have hated trying to get it over those ears.

What a beautiful turnout you have now. Using the collar is so much easier for the horse to pull once they learn to lean into that collar. Flirt is beautiful.


----------

